# Cholla fingerlings



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2017)

Is there anyone who cast pen blanks and turns nice pens amongst yall, who would be interested in a barter? I will send you a dozen or so of these (I can sweeten the deal with some DIW blanks too, in return you send me a finished pen made from a cholla casting. Anyone up for it? If so, let's talk.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd be interested in your deal Barry. Not sure I'm capable of attaining your standards of excellence, but I can definitely see potential in such pieces with dying, stabilizing, and casting. That stuff could be lots of fun! 

I've got a few Gatsby kits on hand, and if you're sweet enough I might even have a Gatsby in Gold?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2017)

OK Rocky sounds good, I will get a pic tomorrow of what exactly what I'm sending you....


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds good Barry!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I'd be interested in your deal Barry. Not sure I'm capable of attaining your standards of excellence, but I can definitely see potential in such pieces with dying, stabilizing, and casting. That stuff could be lots of fun!
> 
> I've got a few Gatsby kits on hand, and if you're sweet enough I might even have a Gatsby in Gold?


Hows this Rocky? Jumbo DIW blanks are below. added a couple of bigger cholla in case you want to try casting bigger stuff. I have some Eucalyptus burl pieces that I think would be good for casting as well, I will throw some of that in too...



 
If your OK with this, shoot me your address.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2017)

That works for me Barry! Bigger pieces will work great for predator calls. Address is on the way!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Box has arrived! I'll be out of town today, but hopefully try and get something figured out and start it soakin over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2017)

you need to postpone your trip eh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Only thing wrong with the trip is i don't have time to stop and see Lee, only half hour from the spinartist shop down here where I'm at!


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Only thing wrong with the trip is i don't have time to stop and see Lee, only half hour from the spinartist shop down here where I'm at!



Man, you got to make time for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Probably be back next week, may try and arrange that trip by myself. Payday today, got the old man's main most flunky with me, and Friday afternoon traffic on i-75 sucks!!! Got to turn around and do the 5 hours home attempting to get back at a decent hour and beat traffic. I'll get there just not this trip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slid in just under the wire... Pulled out of Boyton Beach 12:23 Was sitting in the yard at the house, 341 miles away, 4 hours and 50 minutes later. Exactly like Google says! Except Google doesn't factor in 3 miles of stop and go traffic for major wreck on the south bound lane, nor did it figure over a mile of traffic backed up behind a semi limping down the road at about 10 mph, in the fast lane, trying to get into the service plaza.

Let's just say I had the Duramax streeeeeetched out!! Slid through Gainesville just as rush hour traffic was hitting the interstate, and out the other side before I got hung up in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)

Small world....My mom used to live in Boynton beach. I've been there a few times. Too bad it was over 10 years ago. I would have stopped in to say hi....


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, it never ceases to amaze me how small it is at times Marc.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, I finally got around to opening the Barry Box and checking out the goodies this afternoon, and all I can say is...
* 
DAMMMMMMMMN* Barry, you musta wanted that Gold Gatsby bad! Peanuts was way cool bud, very much appreciated!!

Everything else looks great too. Got the Cholla all cleaned up; spent several hours with a toothpick, a nylon bristled brush, phillips head screw driver, and the air hose, and knocked a pound or two of desert sand, and cactus guts out of them. This stuff looks like it's gonna be fun to play with. Gonna start on a test run tomorrow and see what I can do with it, then hopefully get something underway in the next few days. Found a purty one that took just a little convincing to slide a Gatsby tube snuggly in all the way, and set it aside. I'll find another tomorrow to play with the dyes, and see how it casts and turns, and we'll be good to go soon as I get it where I want it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm working on it all... Got the test pieces dyed, ran them under vacuum for about 36 hours, pulled down until the bubbles stopped coming 3 - 4 times, now under pressure for a day or so, gonna be the perfect dye and stabilize job on the test pieces.

Green is looking maybe a little weak, the blue is friggin killer however!! Left my stir sticks in the cups, letting it creep up the stir sticks. Green is a little lighter than I wanted, the Blue is BLUE!!! It's gonna be sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

